# NEW BABY



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Guess what?!
We just had another baby girl today!!
(Once I get better pics, I'll post more)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Nani (Feb 13, 2021)

Congrats


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Congratulations!


Thank You!!


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Nani said:


> Congrats


Thank You!!


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

Congratulations!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, so cute.


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Awww, Thanks!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Shes a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Shes a cutie! Congratulations!


Awww, Thanks!!


----------



## kerry71316 (Feb 15, 2021)

GoatGirl#1 said:


> Guess what?!
> We just had another baby girl today!!
> (Once I get better pics, I'll post more)
> 
> ...


aw how beautiful we have too january 9th xx


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

:cake:Happy birthday to the new babies!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

You are welcome to add your cutie patooties to the 2021 kidding tally!


----------



## Nani (Feb 13, 2021)

kerry71316 said:


> aw how beautiful we have too january 9th xx


Aww how beautiful


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

kerry71316 said:


> aw how beautiful we have too january 9th xx


ADORABLE!!


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> You are welcome to add your cutie patooties to the 2021 kidding tally!


Oh yay, I will for sure


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> :cake:Happy birthday to the new babies!


Thank u!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Twins! Woohoo:wow::goatkiss:! So cute!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Adorable!


----------

